# The Alchemist's Letter - 5 minutes, awesome



## Devor (May 1, 2015)

I came across this short fantasy film.

Just, wow.

https://vimeo.com/125527643


----------



## skip.knox (May 2, 2015)

Very nice concept. I hope this gets made full-length. The notion of using memories as a kind of fuel is brilliant.


----------

